# [Fri 1st Nov 2013] HALLOWEEN MUSIC HALL SPECIAL WITH THE MRS MILLS EXPERIENCE! (London)



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

Prince Albert
*418 Coldharbour Lane
Brixton London SW9 8LF [map]*
Tel: 020 7274 3771
DJs 9pm - 2.30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

Be prepared for a night of fiendish music hall as the legendary music hall maestros, the Mrs Mills Experience, take to the stage to headline a Halloween night special.

Expect all sorts of Halloween themed shenanigans, plus the usual gang of grog-softened DJs slamming down a suitably scary mix of punk to skiffle to drum'n' bass to Kylie.

And if that wasn't enough, it's also Kal's big birthday party!


*GIG DETAILS:
MRS MILLS EXPERIENCE*
Rolling out a barrel of irony-untroubled, hipster-free, good time entertainment, the Mrs Mills Experience is made up of an unlikely combination of Brixton-based dance DJs and punk musicians united by their improbable love of piano-thumper extraordinaire, Mrs Gladys Mills.

With several TV appearances and a support show with Chas and Dave already under their belts, plus a prestigious headline slot at the Beautiful Days festival earlier this year, this is a band who know how to party. Don't miss them!

More: http://www.urban75.org/offline/halloween-mrs-mills-experience.html


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2013)

This is tonight - and we've got a competition for the scariest scream!







http://www.urban75.org/offline/halloween-mrs-mills-experience.html


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2013)

Some photos:





















http://www.urban75.org/offline/halloween-mrs-mills-experience.html


----------

